# Tongue and Groove with Bevel Bit



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a bit that would cut a tongue and groove with a bevel like in the attached picture. The tongue/groove is unremarkable, but rather than cutting them so they meet flush, each gets a small bevel so as to accentuate the appearance of a surface being made up of planks.

The one in the picture was done on a shaper, but I don't have a shaper.

Thanks


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Jonathan,

personally - as I only have a limited number of bits yet - I would cut tongue and groove as normal, and the bevel in a separate pass.
Alternatively - depending on the length of the joints - you could first cut tongue and groove, joint the boards, and then cut a small groove over the joint with a small e.g. V-bit.

Martin


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ah, hadn't thought about doing it in multiple passes.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Several companies make a set like this TheToolStore.ca: Freud 99-191 45º V Paneling Router Bit Set /2'' Shank 13784 Only $197.53 but as you see, they are pricey. You can do the job in 2 steps as Martin suggested. Bevel bits are easy to come by.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Check this out.

MLCS Tongue and Groove Router Router Bits


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

You could just do a bevel pass on the table saw after you T&G. 

If you wanted a really rustic plank style, you could cut the groove a bit less deep (set this on the fence, instead of letting the bearing guide depth), so as to have the larger tongue prevent the full seat of the two surfaces.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phillip, any of the various sets of bits sold allow for joint expansion and there is the benefit of requiring virtually no sanding. What ever method works best for you.


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Right now I do all of my tongue/groove joints with a table saw. It would be nice to be able to streamline the process though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 PC 1 2sh V Joint V Notch Tongue Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

==


----------



## hrbmd22 (May 13, 2013)

jficke13 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a bit that would cut a tongue and groove with a bevel like in the attached picture. The tongue/groove is unremarkable, but rather than cutting them so they meet flush, each gets a small bevel so as to accentuate the appearance of a surface being made up of planks.
> 
> The one in the picture was done on a shaper, but I don't have a shaper.
> 
> Thanks


I believe what you want is called a V Panel Tongue & Groove Router Bit or Vee panel T&G router bit. If you google "V panel tongue and groove router bit" you will find quite a lot, ranging in price from $38 (Yonico) to $155. I have a number of Yonico bits and they work fine.

Howard


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

I just bought a set of Yonico bits to do some flooring for a shed. They look yellow, like the bits Bobj3 linked to in Ebay. I got mine from Precision Bits, in Amazon.com, which is the parent company that makes the Yonico line. I've only tried them on pine -- I think they are a good bargain. I paid $36. It's quite possible the Ebay bits are the same, just without a label. But if you want to be sure, pay $10 more for branded Yonico. I've had better luck with Amazon than I've had recently with Ebay sellers.

I have CMT bits as well as various bargain bits. I'm no longer convinced that top brands are worth the money for all projects. It's a decision that floats depending on the exact bit, the material, the project. If I'm going to distress a piece anyway, I'm not worried about the look of a bead the same way as if I need to impress the MIL with a gift jewelry box. Plus, you'd be surprised how often big name bits are imperfect in the box. This is especially nervewracking with something like cutting a groove, where fitting a box bottom or panel can demand real precision. 

For a shed floor (or walls, which is what I've now decided to do), it's fairly informal. Now that I've tried one Yonico bit set, I'm sure I'll buy more. The brand is well worth the bargain bucks it charges.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I use the matched set from Grizzly and they perform very well. Spendy but if you have a lot of runs to make, well worth it. 

Jon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Roloff said:


> I just bought a set of Yonico bits to do some flooring for a shed. They look yellow, like the bits Bobj3 linked to in Ebay. I got mine from Precision Bits, in Amazon.com, which is the parent company that makes the Yonico line. I've only tried them on pine -- I think they are a good bargain. I paid $36. It's quite possible the Ebay bits are the same, just without a label. But if you want to be sure, pay $10 more for branded Yonico. I've had better luck with Amazon than I've had recently with Ebay sellers.
> 
> I have CMT bits as well as various bargain bits. I'm no longer convinced that top brands are worth the money for all projects. It's a decision that floats depending on the exact bit, the material, the project. If I'm going to distress a piece anyway, I'm not worried about the look of a bead the same way as if I need to impress the MIL with a gift jewelry box. Plus, you'd be surprised how often big name bits are imperfect in the box. This is especially nervewracking with something like cutting a groove, where fitting a box bottom or panel can demand real precision.
> 
> For a shed floor (or walls, which is what I've now decided to do), it's fairly informal. Now that I've tried one Yonico bit set, I'm sure I'll buy more. The brand is well worth the bargain bucks it charges.


They're the same bit. I ordered mine off ebay and got a $5 voucher from Precision for the next purchase. I agree that they seem to be good value and that top of the line isn't always indicated. The ones I got were architectural molding bits which will get used occasionally. They were 1/3 to 1/4 the best price I could find on CMTs, Freuds, or Amanas.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Chuck, I'll check out Ebay for future Yonico purchases.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Roloff said:


> Thanks for the update, Chuck, I'll check out Ebay for future Yonico purchases.


I've been picking up a few Yonico bits off eBay lately myself. Haven't bought any of them via Amazon so I don't know if shipping kicks in through Amazon. Free shipping through eBay.
Like Chuck, I've been building a small inventory of architectural bits and the ones I have received so far have worked well.


----------

